

RIAA and MPAA call for government mandated spyware on computers to fight piracy - yanw
http://www.boygeniusreport.com/2010/04/15/riaa-and-mpaa-call-for-government-mandated-spyware-on-computers-to-fight-piracy/

======
RyanMcGreal
Link to original: [http://www.boingboing.net/2010/04/15/big-contents-
dystopi.ht...](http://www.boingboing.net/2010/04/15/big-contents-dystopi.html)

Edit: link to _original_ original:
[http://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2010/04/entertainment-
industrys...](http://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2010/04/entertainment-industrys-
dystopia-future)

------
MaysonL
Why am I reminded of the passage from Vernor Vinge's _A Deepness in the Sky_
where one of the characters says (approximately) "Any ubiquitous computing
network where every local node has to run government code inevitably devolves
into absolute tyranny."

~~~
michaelcampbell
Because that's about what this is?

------
wendroid
These people are really beginning to annoy me. They are under the impression
that a few poxy songs are the most valuable things on earth. They had a fwe
good years in the sunshine but now it is autumn in the land of sing a song for
sixpence.

Your product has lost its value. Adapt or die.

I know it's a shock to wake up on morning without a steady income from the
songs you sang a 10 years ago but tough, try doing something productive today.

And yes, I do know what it is like. I've had my lifestyle made illegal, TWICE.

> Network administrators and providers should be encouraged to implement those
> solutions that are available and reasonable to address infringement on their
> networks.

Fuck you, PAY ME

